# reptile shops yorkshire



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

im planning on doing few trips to differnt reptile shops in yorkshire over next few months any ideas 

i allready have leaping lizzards on my list


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

snakes n adders =] sheffield


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> snakes n adders =] sheffield


added to my list i am trying to get round all the good ones people recomend


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Tony...Shefield exotics............Easy to park on the side street

100yds down road (Attercliff road)

John......The snake shop.....Easy to park over the road

Bradford
Sharon......Exotica (Wyke)..... Car park at rear of shop

shipley 
Ritchard......Preditors (Next to trafic lights infact in the rudy lights) car park near rear but unless you know it you wont find it so easyer to park on road at back


----------



## 7ftAndy (Dec 30, 2010)

brian said:


> Tony...Shefield exotics............Easy to park on the side street
> 
> 100yds down road (Attercliff road)
> 
> ...



cheers guys keep em coming im aiming to do one a week from march to december


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

The ones i use are -

The Snake Shop - Attercliffe

Sheffield Exotics - Attercliffe

Blue Lizard Reptiles - Dinnington


----------



## magick (Aug 18, 2009)

Their also one called The Lizard Lounge, in Hillsborough, sheffield


----------

